# Medicine hat mare! HELP



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a gorgeous Medicine Hat mare, unfortunately she injured herself and had to be put to sleep. 



















They are fairly rare, I waited 3 years for her.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

> Legend has the Medicine Hat Horse appearing in Native American culture, being used as a Ceremonial Horse, Buffalo Runner, and a War Horse. Some of the Plains tribes which considered the Medicine Hat to be supernatural protection against harm were the Sioux, Cheyenne, Blackfoot, Comanche and Kiowa Tribes. Being of mostly white coloration, paintings of special symbols were used on Medicines Hats to add strength to the horse and depict special happenings, such as battles and captured ponies, in the life of his rider. There were considered so special that only tribal chiefs and medicine men and great warriors were only allowed to ride them.


Medicine Hat Horse- Horse Breed - Pony Breed - Horse Breeding - Equiworld Equestrian Magazine


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

There ya go. Not my mare, off google, lol! I'm gonna assume they are rare, i have never seen one in person.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

They aren't very special in any sort of color sense, just the way the different white patterns layered themselves on the coat.

However, I do know they are considered sacred among various native american tribes for their coloring.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My stallion, now gelding, is a medicine hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love medicine hats my sabino is though you can see it as well now as he aged the sabino roaned it out some.


----------



## myblueappy (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a Medicine Hat mare. I do not know how rare the color is but I love her bunchs. She is in my avatar with my lil one. But I can say that out of all my years working around horses I have not seen too many of em.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I lived in Colorado. I used to see Sacred Indian, a wonderful medicine hat stallion. He was a stunning horse.




















They made a Breyer model of him.


----------

